# Looking for fisheye lens for minolta x700



## JungleGuts (Jul 19, 2007)

Well i shop for lenses on ebay all the time but the only ones i could find for the x700 is this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150104364597

Anyone know anything about them? I want to make sure it will fit, it has a minolta MD adapter and the x700 uses MD mount right?


----------



## JungleGuts (Jul 21, 2007)

bump.....


----------

